# He doesn't want his car to be washed



## Mallarme

Cum se spune prepozitia asta "He doesn't want his car to be washed."

(El) nu vrea să *îşi *se spele maşina?

SAU

(El) nu vrea să *îi *se spele maşina?


Mulţumesc!


----------



## david_carmen

(El) nu vrea să *i *se spele maşina.

(Înseamnă că (el) nu vrea ca cineva să-i spele maşina.)


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> (El) nu vrea să *i *se spele maşina.
> 
> (Înseamnă că (el) nu vrea ca cineva să-i spele maşina.)



Pentru a evita cacofonia "ca cineva", recomand:

Nu doreşte ca maşina să-i fie spălată.


----------



## david_carmen

Da, sună cu mult mai bine fără cacofonie. 
 
Dacă e în limba vorbită (sau dialog într-o carte, iar personajul nu vorbeşte stând la catedră, ci în incinta spălătoriei de maşini), merge şi cacofonia. 
 
Dar e de evitat, adevărat. OldAvatar are dreptate.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc amândurora!

--------------

Aşa că dacă este vorba de mine, pot să spun:

"Nu doresc că maşina să-mi fie spălată" sau "Nu vreau să-mi se spele maşina"

adică amândoi merg?


----------



## david_carmen

La modul impersonal, da, se poate spune:
"Nu doresc/vreau *ca* maşina să-mi fie spălată."
sau
"Nu vreau/doresc *să mi *se spele maşina."

La modul direct, se poate spune:
"Nu doresc/vreau să-mi spălaţi maşina."


----------

